# METACAM Question.. Important!



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

bumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Glad he is feeling so much better! I would take Maverick to your own vet, have him examined, explain the situation and see if your vet can call the other vet and talk to him about Maverick. As your local vet is the one he sees regularly, the specialist vet shouldn't have a problem talking about Maverick to him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno has been on Metacam since his hemangio diagnosis. I give him 35 kg (on the syringe) every 24 hours (he weighs about 75 pounds). I stopped giving it to him for a couple of days (on the advice of a different vet) and the change was so noticeable. He could hardly move and appeared to be in pain. Two doses later, he was back to normal.

My packaging says 0.1 mg per kg of body weight for maintenance every 24 hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would call the vet that made the original prescription and ask *But* the instructions on the Metacam that I got for Bindi says to give one 60 pound dose on food every 24 hours. There is an enclosed measuring syringe based on pounds.

I would get this question answered ASAP, as drugs of this type can effect kidneys, liver, etc.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My boy Tuff has been on Metacam off and on for 6 months. It was prescribed for his arthritis pain. We rotate every 2 weeks between Matacam and Tramadol. 

We are using the liquid form also. My dispenser syringe thing is measured in increments of pounds and I give him a once daily squirt for a 63lb dog. 

I agree you may want to speak with your own vet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The Magic of Macy said:


> ... He told my breeder to start Maverick on Metacam which she gave to me to start using. (the oral suspension).. and Since I started him on it he is like a different dog. He is running, playing etc. which means he clearly was in ALOT of pain. So now I am just not sure what to be giving him.. how long to continue it and how much to give. Currently I have been giving 1.5 mL ever 12 hours. is this right?! I cannot find any answsers online and *No vet will tell me since Maverick is not a client of theirs.* The breeder gave me a bottle which didnt come with instructions, and her instructions that she recevied from that vet are 1.5 ml every 12 hrs ( the first dose was 3 ml).. but i saw a post online that said its supposed to be once every 24 hrs. I am worried that I am giving Maverick too much. He weighs 56 lbs.
> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


Am I right or wrong to say you do not have a veterinarian for your dog? You need your own vet! Do not mess around guessing with NSAID's. They can cause big problems, even being used as directed. 

Tucker was on this at one point. One dose every 24hrs. The syringe you got should be marked in pounds/weight of the dog, not ml, unless they changed it which I doubt..

I would stop giving it until you have him seen by a vet and have them educate you about this, you need to know what side effects to look out for among other things.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to make an appointment with your own vet and put Maverick under his or her care. First of all, you have a medical mystery that the metacam is covering, not solving. You want Mav off the metacam as soon as possible, so you're going to need more tests. Secondly, you're giving an NSAID without a vet's direct oversight, which really isn't a good idea.

If this specialist is the best person to be solving the mystery, you need to be in direct contact with this person yourself so you can call with questions. Metacam dosing guidelines are just one of a thousand questions you might have in the course of this process, so you can't be getting all the info through your breeder.

I love that you have the kind of breeder who's so involved in a pup's health care. That's on thing a good breeder is willing to do. But the buck stops at the owner for the hard decisions, so the owner needs to be in the driver's seat.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Mteacam is normally given once daily. I would take the puppy to your own vet as this may not be the best treatment for a young puppy. I have had an old dog on Metacam for 4 years and he was fine with no side effects at all but it odes need to be under veterinary supervision. Annef


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Personally, I would not give my dog any pain meds without getting a blood work up done first to make sure his organs are healthy and could handle it. 

There are also so many different pain meds these days - Metacam may not be the best one for the pain your dog has.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone! Maverick has a vet appointment with his own vet on Monday. hope to get some answers! thanks for the advice


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, metacam is once/daily, period. For the initial dose, you can double the first dose, but that's per the vet's instructions. Where I work, nothing goes out of the hospital without a label. In the US, it comes in 0.5 mg/ml and 1.5 mg/ml concentrations. It is dosed by body weight to the lowest 5 lbs (so a 43 lb dog would take the 40 lb dog dose). Not to be skeptical, but did your breeder show you the paperwork from the vet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maverick*

So glad that Maverick is seeing the vet on Monday.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I may be confused, but you said the vet said he was 'negative' for pano? But his bones are growing to fast? in my book that IS pano.

I would have insisted on some 'tick' testing. 

I have used metacam in the past, I honestly don't remember the dosage it was so long ago, but I do remember it was once a day. I switched to the human form meloxicalm because it was a heck of alot cheaper and did the job for my old arthritic girl.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Mazlon was on Metacam for years. I believe I gave equal her body weight once a day. She had her blood checked every 6 months. One thing to keep and eye on, however, is weight. Mazlon gained weight with Metacam.

I found that I could get it slightly cheaper from 1800petmeds than the vet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The Magic of Macy said:


> Ok thanks everyone! Maverick has a vet appointment with his own vet on Monday. hope to get some answers! thanks for the advice


Good - very glad to read this. Pain meds can be dangerous in too high dosages. Best to find out what's going on with your pup - and get a pain plan just for him.

Good luck - let us know what happens.


----------

